# Hayleigh.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Took this down the local park today.

C&C welcome.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lovely portrait, well done:thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful lady and fantastic photo.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Lovely portrait, well done:thumb:





Benn said:


> Beautiful lady and fantastic photo.


Thank you both, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I like


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

wow wouldnt mind going to the "local park" with her wearing that lol


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## pikey1986 (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice, almost looks topless?!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

ryand said:


> Very nice, almost looks topless?!


Bikini :thumb:

Thanks for all the comments guys, very much appreciated


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Lovely DOF what lens were you using ??


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

MARKETMAN said:


> Lovely DOF what lens were you using ??


Sigma 70-200 hsm dg macro :thumb:

Lovely lens if you can get a good one


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the top of her shoulder is a tad blown out, though.... the hair I can live with, but I think the soft skin on the top of her shoulder is important. 

Bret


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> the top of her shoulder is a tad blown out, though.... the hair I can live with, but I think the soft skin on the top of her shoulder is important.
> 
> Bret


Cheers Bret, the sun was a real PITA & I would have had to either seriously
underexpose the shot or put a brolly over her head & use flash.

I had no brolly


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.. reflector? MDF painted white?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> .. reflector? MDF painted white?


Ive got reflectors, ofc & stuff but wasnt prepared for a 'proper' shoot.

This was 'almost' candid so to speak :thumb:


----------



## macpingu (Jan 22, 2006)

......


----------

